# Beseler negative carrier



## nealjpage (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anyone know what size film size is accommodated by a #8071 negative carrier?  6x9?  Thanks.


----------



## ann (Aug 8, 2007)

the 8070 is for 6x7 for a 23C, that number doesn't fit the 45's 
8072 is a carrier for 6x9, 

sorry not to be more helpful, i only have 45's here at home in my darkroom and classes don't begin until sept so i can't check at the lab.


----------



## RobertHale (Aug 12, 2007)

I have been looking for a 6X9 carrier for a Beseler 4X5. The carrier I need is for 120 roll film. How can I find the item # for this carrier. TX


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 12, 2007)

RobertHale said:


> I have been looking for a 6X9 carrier for a Beseler 4X5. The carrier I need is for 120 roll film. How can I find the item # for this carrier. TX



It's #8314, according to the B&H website.


----------

